# E clip on my Abu reel HELPl.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I need help with trying to remove the* E clip *on my Abu reel. I watched a number of UT vides and the guy keep warning that clip can fly off and not be found. I want to know if there is a way to remove the e clip without losing it! thanks in advance.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

They are called dammit clips! Use a very small screw driver to pry off. Place your finger over the clip so it doesn't fly as you pry off. Use needle nose plier on the cli[p and shaft to put back on. I like to do mine in a box so you have a better chance of finding it if it does fly off. If all else fails contact me. I have have them onhand. I am in Akron.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just place a small towel over the reel and your hands as you take it off to catch it in case it goes flying. Its not as big of problem as the videos may be making it out to be.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Small screw driver. Go SLOWWWW I have lost approximately 2 million of them by my estimation. Here's the magical part of them. As soon as you buy a new one they magically re appear in the most obvious of places. I like to keep a thumb over them while I'm removing them with a screw driver. Kind of helps keep them tamed down a bit. You can even remove them over a cup with a paper towel in the bottom of them


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Remove ALL the furniture and everything else from your spare bedroom. Cover the floor with a drop cloth or (preferably) plastic, and have at it. Shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

but you have to be butt naked cause they get in your shoes and pants and shirt


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

LOL I have found lost parts in my shoe before also!


----------



## Jason151 (Mar 3, 2020)

I put my reels in a bag and then pop the clip off just in case it goes flying itll stay in the bag lol


----------

